# -
:   - .  ?

----------

Windows   EANG000.ttf,
    .       
  ,  . http://narod.ru/disk/62661510001.775...NG000.ttf.html

----------

!

----------

.    ,   ?

----------



----------

!   -  ?

----------

29.09.2012   http://ib.ru/pages/programmnye_produkty/obnovleniya/
- 10.1.  .
  !!   ...

(    ,   )

----------

?

----------

